# Red Spots on Fins?



## Skizzles (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a new betta a few weeks ago. Now, when I bought him, I don't recall seeing any spots on his fins. They looked nice and golden-y all throughout.










You can kind of see the spots there. Is this a symptom of something? I tried Googling it but it only came back about spots on the body, not fins. 

Edit: I meant to add that otherwise he looks and acts normal and healthy. He swims around his tank, has a good appetite, likes to come to the front of the tank to see what you're doing, all that. Only thing is the red spots.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It doesn't look like it that it should be anything to worry about if the fish seems to be doing fine. It could just be a coloration issue.


----------



## Skizzles (Jun 26, 2009)

Alright. I'll just keep an eye on him. It just puzzled me because I really don't recall seeing those spots on him in the store or when I brought him home. *Shrug*


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Does your betta tend to rub against objects in its tank?


----------



## Skizzles (Jun 26, 2009)

Not that I've seen. Whenever I watch him he swims around everything.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

And they aren't steaks of red right? Just those blobbish looking things?

EDIT: what size tank is your betta in? how often do you do water changes? Is your betta breathing really hard and rapidly?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It is really hard to pinpoint, as it may be nothing. But it also could be a bacterial infection.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

just keep an eye on him, if more show up or they grow bigger then it's something. don't know what, but something.


----------

